# Lost my first flat rate surge.



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Tuesday they started the flat rate surge in my area. No worries because surge rides tend to be rare around here. For a Thursday night I am having a real good night between Uber and Lyft pings. Drop an Uber PAX of at a resort and find myself sitting in the middle of a $6.25 surge. Within in a few minutes in Typical Uber Surge Fashion the surge goes away but at least it stuck this time.

I checked the rider app, yep still only 4 drivers in the area, we are all pretty much spread out about 1.5 miles away from each other. Over the next hour I did 4 rides with Lyft leaving the Uber app up and running as I did not want to lose my Surge. Not a single ping from Uber. One driver came and did a pick-up 20 yards away from me. He was over a mile away and got the request over me. Okay I see, Uber is not going to send me a ping now because I have this $6.25 Surge hanging on my next ride. Eventually after doing a few more Lyft rides in the general direction of my house I decide to head home. I live about 10 miles north and will pass a couple hot spots along the way. 2 More Lyft rides crickets from Uber.

Finally a ping from Uber. It is for a Uber Pool request in the Miami Market only 23 miles away. Screw you Uber, pretty sure as soon as I cross market lines the Surge will drop off. Plus I am not driving 23 miles to pick up a Pool rider that probably 50+ closer drivers already passed on. So to me it looks like Uber screwed me out of my first flat rate Surge.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

I"m knda new to Uber. So if 4 people get in, same charge, right?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

The Texan said:


> I"m knda new to Uber. So if 4 people get in, same charge, right?


Yep


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yep


that's a page out of your book @Cableguynoe . Post unrelated to the topic.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yep


Uber X, yes. Pool no, can only take 2.

Uber last night did the opposite to me. I decided to turn on the app around 6:30 and noticed there was a $6.25 surge about 10-12 miles away. Think to myself, I'll wait to see if I get something that far away. Not even 60 seconds later I get a request with the $6.25 and it's 13 miles away. Pick up the PAX, they were cool. Went 3 miles down the road, $3.00 tip, $22.00 total.


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

what is uber pool? is it something I turn on? How are newer drivers supposed to know all this detailed stuff?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The Texan said:


> what is uber pool? is it something I turn on? How are newer drivers supposed to know all this detailed stuff?


Most New drivers learn the hard way.

Download the rider app and see what options are available in your market. Uber has all kinds of service they offer. I think all markets have Uber X and Uber XL. From there based on the market there are other services available. Some cost more some cost less.

Uber Pool is where you pick up 1-2 people at your first stop and then riders can be added to your trip and you will be rerouted to pick them up. I think you can have up to 3 PAX in your car that are going different places and don't know each other. You Pick them up and drop them off based on where they are or are going not in the order they got in your car. Some drivers have mixed feelings on doing Pool rides. I won't do them in the Miami market, not worth the aggravation.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> that's a page out of your book @Cableguynoe . Post unrelated to the topic.


How 'bout them Warriors, though?


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

So glad Dallas doesn't have UberPool.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

PlayLoud said:


> So glad Dallas doesn't have UberPool.


Same here my primary market does not have it. When I'm in Miami I have to remember to watch for it and decline it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Wh4tev3r!!!! said:


> that's a page out of your book @Cableguynoe . Post unrelated to the topic.


Never happened. 
My posts are always relevant. 


The Texan said:


> what is uber pool? is it something I turn on? How are newer drivers supposed to know all this detailed stuff?


There's a chance there might not be pool in your market. If so, you don't need to worry about it.


----------



## MoonlightingPHD (Feb 11, 2019)

All least the surge isn't in the water this time.


----------

